# Little does he know or even expect



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

that , after a year since he left for T Wrecks, I just made an appt for next week with a lawyer. 

Tried the "settlement agreement" thing, after 3 revisions, that was not happenin'. He offered to pay and do specific things but does zip, zero, zilch that HE said he would.

I guess I knew, deep down, that eventually it would all fall to me to see through.

Like Momma always said, "Be careful what you wish for, you just might get it."


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Awww, Red. Well, I know you've done all you can, so good for you.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

This Cheap Trick song just popped into my head:

Ain't That A Shame lyrics

You made me cry,When you said good-bye.Ain't that a shame!My tears fell like rain.Ain't that a shame!You're the one to blame!You broke my heartWhen you said we'll part.Ain't that a shame!My tears fell like rain.Ain't that a shame!You're the one to blame!Oh well, good-bye,Although I'll cry.Ain't that a shame!My tears fell like rain.Ain't that a shame!You're the one to blame!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

If you aren't familiar with the old standard "Cry Me A River", I think you might enjoy it


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

Red,
I am in the same boat. I have tried the uncontested route with my STBXW but she won't sign the agreement. She keeps wanting more and more even though the agreement is much better than what she will get in court. I guess some folks need to learn the hard way I suppose. Fantasy can cloud the vision.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Married in VA said:


> Red,
> I am in the same boat. I have tried the uncontested route with my STBXW but she won't sign the agreement. She keeps wanting more and more even though the agreement is much better than what she will get in court. I guess some folks need to learn the hard way I suppose. Fantasy can cloud the vision.


To be honest here, STBXH started with an uncontested agreement, but he was hoping that I would just accept his paltry terms, curl up and die. Surprise! I'm not. Why? Because he abandoned him for T Wrecks (lives with her), gave our LL 30 day notice that we were leaving without telling me, left all of $10 in the bank, etc all while I'm trying to recover from brain surgery (tumor removed). Both kids are over 18, so no worries on his part about child support. I'm just trying to get him to abide by and uphold HIS offer but that's not happenin'.

So, off to the lawyer I go. Being declared by the gov't as "disabled" should help. Although I'm self sufficient, I'm no longer employable due to my age, the job market and some residual effects from the tumor, can't earn a living. I have a BA degree and 20+ yrs experience in transportation (office) but deemed, for all intents and purposes, useless!


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

You are NOT useless! But yeah, I'd play that brain tumor card for all it's worth


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

cherokee96red said:


> Both kids are over 18, so no worries on his part about child support.


how old are the children?
do they still live with you?
in at least some states, if youre in the states, if they are living with you and in college it raises the age for child support over 18.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

lamaga said:


> If you aren't familiar with the old standard "Cry Me A River", I think you might enjoy it


Know it well! 

I'm infamous for telling my kids to "find a bridge."


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> how old are the children?
> do they still live with you?
> in at least some states, if youre in the states, if they are living with you and in college it raises the age for child support over 18.


DS 25, married and has 4 month old D- My L'il Puddin'
DD will be 19 next mnth, works but no school yet, staying w/ Dad.

I'm completely on my own, livingwise.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

lamaga said:


> You are NOT useless! But yeah, I'd play that brain tumor card for all it's worth


TY lamaga! I know I'm not, just have paper that says so.


----------

